
Travelers Fear TSA’s Groping...Almost As Much As Losing Five Minutes - jaybol
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/11/22/travelers-fear-tsas-radiation-and-groping-almost-as-much-as-losing-five-minutes/
======
ilkhd2
USA population is concerned about privacy much less than let's say European
population. No wonder they do not see this a serious issue. I personally
firmly believe - no privacy => no freedom.

